# outriggers won't go up or down.



## beastmaster (Mar 13, 2018)

I picked up an old altec bucket truck. Use to be an davies truck. Anyway it had been sitting for a few years. 
One out rigger came down on its own after i parked it. I added 10 gals of fluid to it. but i can't get the out riggers to move up or down. The boom seems to work fine. up down side to side. Not that i went to far in either direction with out outriggers down. any ideas what i can try?


----------



## benjo75 (Mar 16, 2018)

2 or 4 outriggers? One of my buckets is so loaded down with safety switches it is a pain sometimes. It has 2 switches on the boom rest which won't let the outriggers move if the boom is out of the rest. Each outrigger has a safety that won't let the boom move out of the rest if each outrigger isn't completely down. There is a boom out of rest switch that just operates the in cab light. If any one of the switches is bad or not in the proper position nothing will work. 

I would suggest trying to find out if it's an electrical issue or hydraulic issue. Can you hear anything when working the outrigger control? Pump whine or engine rpm change? The outrigger leaking down is probably bad packing. Check to see it the outrigger control operates a valve bank directly then start chasing hydraulic lines. I had a friend who had an odd named bucket a few years back and you had to pull a small knob by the entrance to the bed of the truck in order to activate the outriggers.

If anyone has bypassed any safeties on your truck then the boom can still work but the safeties may not know the outriggers are up. Might be a control to activate them lurking somewhere.


----------



## benjo75 (Mar 16, 2018)

I'm assuming you drove it home with the bad outrigger in the up position . If it leaked down after you got it home that tells me that it probably leaks down relatively quick. So the previous owner must have raised that outrigger before you bought it. Might contact them and see if there is a trick to get them to move.


----------



## beastmaster (Mar 17, 2018)

i feel kind of dumb. there was a separate lever that had to be activated before the outriggers will work. It still leaks down though.
what worrys me is wondering if it can leak up under load.
Now if i can just get the all lock to work. It has hydrolic brakes except for the emergency brake which is air activated. It leaking somewhere. The brakes where locked when i picked it up. I back off the air brakes to get it home. Drove 250 miles with that buzzer going off the whole time.


----------



## gorman (Mar 17, 2018)

beastmaster said:


> i feel kind of dumb. there was a separate lever that had to be activated before the outriggers will work. It still leaks down though.
> what worrys me is wondering if it can leak up under load.
> Now if i can just get the all lock to work. It has hydrolic brakes except for the emergency brake which is air activated. It leaking somewhere. The brakes where locked when i picked it up. I back off the air brakes to get it home. Drove 250 miles with that buzzer going off the whole time.



Call altec about the leak. That outrigger is holding your life in its hands.


----------

